# The Official American Idol Thread



## Theognome

Yes, even amongst the PB there are those fools (like me) that watch this stupid show. So, they just picked the top 9 and the eight for the sing-off for the wild card show. Who will be in? Who will be out? Who will win this thing? Who really cares? Why, it's us who get on this stupid thread who care, that's who!

So... My predictions-

I think that be a Danny/Lil finale, with the blind guy being third. Jorge will be in the top 5. And I HOPE drama queen Tatiana doesn't go through tomorrow. I can't STAND her!

Theognome


----------



## PresbyDane

I hope this thread stayes empty, or else I fear for peoples salvation


----------



## Theognome

Martin Marsh said:


> I hope this thread stayes empty, or else I fear for peoples salvation



Heretic!

Theognome


----------



## panta dokimazete

Tatiana!!!!!!!!!!! I LOVE YOU!!!!








NOT!!!!


----------



## PresbyDane

Theognome said:


> Martin Marsh said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this thread stayes empty, or else I fear for peoples salvation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heretic!
> 
> Theognome
Click to expand...


They have said that about a lot of our now beloved church fathers, I consider myself in good company


----------



## Theognome

Martin Marsh said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martin Marsh said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this thread stayes empty, or else I fear for peoples salvation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heretic!
> 
> Theognome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have said that about a lot of our now beloved church fathers, I consider myself in good company
Click to expand...


Pbltz.

Theognome


----------



## PresbyDane

Could you trans-litterate for a guy that has actually learned real words


----------



## Theognome

Martin Marsh said:


> Could you trans-litterate for a guy that has actually learned real words



Pbltz = 'sticking out your tongue and blowing so that you make a raspberry sound.'

So there. Pbltz.

Theognome


----------



## PresbyDane

I consider myself tought a valuable lesson


----------



## Craig

My hopes were dashed when Norman Gentle didn't make the wild card show...there's no reason to watch now.


----------



## panta dokimazete

For the record - I only watch when my wife watches


----------



## Theognome

Craig said:


> My hopes were dashed when Norman Gentle didn't make the wild card show...there's no reason to watch now.



We cheered loudly when that Sodomite was 'left behind'. But I would have liked the geeky kid that knocked down the mic stand to have had a second chance.

Theognome


----------



## ChristianTrader

I went to high school with Felicia Barton's husband, so I am bummed.


----------



## Theognome

ChristianTrader said:


> I went to high school with Felicia Barton's husband, so I am bummed.



Which one was she?

Theognome


----------



## ChristianTrader

Theognome said:


> ChristianTrader said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went to high school with Felicia Barton's husband, so I am bummed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which one was she?
> 
> Theognome
Click to expand...


The one that sang Alicia Keys, "No One", last night.


----------



## Theognome

ChristianTrader said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChristianTrader said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went to high school with Felicia Barton's husband, so I am bummed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which one was she?
> 
> Theognome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The one that sang Alicia Keys, "No One", last night.
Click to expand...


Ahhh... Unfortunately, she just didn't 'stand out' IMNSHO. A good performance, but not great. Song choice, song choice, song choice...

Theognome


----------



## Craig

Theognome said:


> Craig said:
> 
> 
> 
> My hopes were dashed when Norman Gentle didn't make the wild card show...there's no reason to watch now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We cheered loudly when that Sodomite was 'left behind'. But I would have liked the geeky kid that knocked down the mic stand to have had a second chance.
> 
> Theognome
Click to expand...


I'm not sure if he's a sodomite...but he made me chuckle (not because he looked gay, but because it's truly funny stuff).


----------



## Theognome

Craig said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Craig said:
> 
> 
> 
> My hopes were dashed when Norman Gentle didn't make the wild card show...there's no reason to watch now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We cheered loudly when that Sodomite was 'left behind'. But I would have liked the geeky kid that knocked down the mic stand to have had a second chance.
> 
> Theognome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if he's a sodomite...but he made me chuckle (not because he looked gay, but because it's truly funny stuff).
Click to expand...


When I was a property manager, I had a whole floor of nothing but gays. A certain 'couple' decided to show me some of the 'secret signs and gestures' that they use to identify each other. Yes, gentle was a butt-rumper.

Theognome


----------



## Craig

Theognome said:


> Craig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> 
> We cheered loudly when that Sodomite was 'left behind'. But I would have liked the geeky kid that knocked down the mic stand to have had a second chance.
> 
> Theognome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if he's a sodomite...but he made me chuckle (not because he looked gay, but because it's truly funny stuff).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I was a property manager, I had a whole floor of nothing buy gays. A certain 'couple' decided to show me some of the 'secret signs and gestures' that they use to identify each other. Yes, gentle was a butt-rumper.
> 
> Theognome
Click to expand...


Out of curiousity, what was the sign? He was a bit effeminate...but was there something else?


----------



## Theognome

Craig said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Craig said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if he's a sodomite...but he made me chuckle (not because he looked gay, but because it's truly funny stuff).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I was a property manager, I had a whole floor of nothing buy gays. A certain 'couple' decided to show me some of the 'secret signs and gestures' that they use to identify each other. Yes, gentle was a butt-rumper.
> 
> Theognome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Out of curiousity, what was the sign? He was a bit effeminate...but was there something else?
Click to expand...


He gave more than one (I counted 4), and not a one of them would make it past the mods if I tried to describe them. Perhaps if I make it to Toledo (or vice versa) I can give a demonstration- just don't come onto me if I do!

Theognome


----------



## Zenas

You people disgust me.


----------



## PresbyDane

Zenas said:


> You people disgust me.





Repent sinners


----------



## Theognome

I prefer to be disgusting, thank you.

Theognome


----------



## Craig

Theognome said:


> Craig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I was a property manager, I had a whole floor of nothing buy gays. A certain 'couple' decided to show me some of the 'secret signs and gestures' that they use to identify each other. Yes, gentle was a butt-rumper.
> 
> Theognome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out of curiousity, what was the sign? He was a bit effeminate...but was there something else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He gave more than one (I counted 4), and not a one of them would make it past the mods if I tried to describe them. Perhaps if I make it to Toledo (or vice versa) I can give a demonstration- just don't come onto me if I do!
> 
> Theognome
Click to expand...


----------



## ww

panta dokimazete said:


> For the record - I only watch when my wife watches



That's what they all say!


----------



## Theognome

Okay people, let's have some real commentary of the show. Who are you current fav's to win? What are your predictions? C'mon, let's show some Idol Worship spirit here!

(Did I just say that on the PB?!?!?!?!? Is Rich reaching for the permaban button as we speak?)

Theognome


----------



## PresbyDane

If he know justice he is


----------



## Whitefield

Ok, lets test these people's versatility: 

next week: Gregorian chants
week after: Arias from your favorite operas
week after that: Mongolian dual tones: songs from the steppes


----------



## Theognome

Whitefield said:


> Ok, lets test these people's versatility:
> 
> next week: Gregorian chants
> week after: Arias from your favorite operas
> week after that: Mongolian dual tones: songs from the steppes



Actually, I wouldn't mind #2. They did A. L. Webber last season, which is distantly similar- D. Cook did quite well with Music Of The Night, which surprised me.

Theognome


----------



## Craig

At this point, I'm having trouble remembering anybody besides Danny and "Lil Rounds". I miss Blake Lewis...he was probably one of my favorites...this year, no one is standing out, to my mind.

I think Danny is already getting full of himself...so maybe I'd like to see Lil Rounds win. Jorge's eyebrows bother me...the blind guy is the charity case...oh wait, I kinda like Anoop Dogg...I think I'll root for him.


----------



## panta dokimazete

Whitefield said:


> Ok, lets test these people's versatility:
> 
> next week: Gregorian chants
> week after: Arias from your favorite operas
> week after that: Mongolian dual tones: songs from the steppes



Yeah! and finally...Mississippi hog-calling! sssooooooooooooooooooooooiiiiiiiieeeeee!!!!


----------



## Theognome

panta dokimazete said:


> Whitefield said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, lets test these people's versatility:
> 
> next week: Gregorian chants
> week after: Arias from your favorite operas
> week after that: Mongolian dual tones: songs from the steppes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah! and finally...Mississippi hog-calling!
Click to expand...


They did that two weeks ago.

Theognome


----------



## Whitefield

Theognome said:


> Whitefield said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, lets test these people's versatility:
> 
> next week: Gregorian chants
> week after: Arias from your favorite operas
> week after that: Mongolian dual tones: songs from the steppes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I wouldn't mind #2. They did A. L. Webber last season, which is distantly similar- D. Cook did quite well with Music Of The Night, which surprised me.
> 
> Theognome
Click to expand...


I mean real opera, not "pop-opera" ... lets really test them.


----------



## PresbyDane

You guys a really close to being excommunicated


----------



## Skyler

Real opera? How about The Mikado?


----------



## panta dokimazete

Whitefield said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whitefield said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, lets test these people's versatility:
> 
> next week: Gregorian chants
> week after: Arias from your favorite operas
> week after that: Mongolian dual tones: songs from the steppes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I wouldn't mind #2. They did A. L. Webber last season, which is distantly similar- D. Cook did quite well with Music Of The Night, which surprised me.
> 
> Theognome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I mean real opera, not "pop-opera" ... lets really test them.
Click to expand...


Yeah - some bel-canto! Watch them squirm!


----------



## PresbyDane

That goes for you to JD (panta dokimazeta)


----------



## panta dokimazete

Skyler said:


> Real opera? How about The Mikado?



operetta...eeeeasy...


----------



## Theognome

Craig said:


> At this point, I'm having trouble remembering anybody besides Danny and "Lil Rounds". I miss Blake Lewis...he was probably one of my favorites...this year, no one is standing out, to my mind.
> 
> I think Danny is already getting full of himself...so maybe I'd like to see Lil Rounds win. Jorge's eyebrows bother me...the blind guy is the charity case...oh wait, I kinda like Anoop Dogg...I think I'll root for him.



Yeah, I liked Blake, too.

Humility is a rarity on that show (notable exceptions, of course- like Melinda Doolittle) but that is the nature of the show.

One thing is very interesting to me is the amount of professing Christians that make the top 12 every year- and even win. Jordin Sparks, Carrie Underwood... and others in the top 5, too.

Charity will get you somewhere, though not in the winners circle. I think he'll do well, but he's a good singer- not great. Danny is a better singer, but his attitude might be his undoing. And Jorge only has one eyebrow, not two- it's a unibrow that crosses his whole head.

Theognome


----------



## Whitefield

Well, I'll definitely DVR the Mongolian dual tone show!


----------



## Roldan

You guys leave Tatiana alone, yeah I know she's annoying but there is only two Puerto Ricans that made it, Tatiana and that fruity loops Jorge and Ima have to go with ummmmmmmmmmm the straight over emotional Tatiana lol


----------



## Theognome

Roldan said:


> You guys leave Tatiana alone, yeah I know she's annoying but there is only two Puerto Ricans that made it, Tatiana and that fruity loops Jorge and Ima have to go with ummmmmmmmmmm the straight over emotional Tatiana lol



Tatiana would be more tolerable if she was a great singer, but she just isn't- she's as good as any cruise ship or lounge singer out there, nothing more. Jorge might have gone all googly on us, but the man has got some pipes. He's a much better singer than she is.

Theognome


----------



## Long Island Puritan

I didn't know anyone had a TV anymore. I have been informed -- Thanks


----------



## he beholds

Danny, but I liked his best friend Jamar, better. 
We actually haven't been able to watch Fox since Feb. 17th. They must not have gotten the memo that the gov't changed its mind on the digital switch until June; they switched then. 
We broke down and bought a converter today, though, because we saw that our gov't coupon expires soon.


----------



## PresbyDane

You people are all sad, sell the TV and save the money to buy books


----------



## Craig

he beholds said:


> Danny, but I liked his best friend Jamar, better.
> We actually haven't been able to watch Fox since Feb. 17th. They must not have gotten the memo that the gov't changed its mind on the digital switch until June; they switched then.
> We broke down and bought a converter today, though, because we saw that our gov't coupon expires soon.




My jaw dropped when Jamar didn't make it through. I thought for sure he'd make it to the top 12, he didn't even make it to the top 36. Cutting Jamar was, in my mind, one of the biggest mistakes the judges made.


----------



## Honor

My fave was the little gay kid... I liked him so much. but he was cut :*( so now I'm out of the watching. and I can't stand that Tatiania chick....very sad she got through and he didn't. I want to write him a letter and invite him for dinner.
Does anyone know if the cute oil rig worker is still on? he was cute and he could sing so if he's still on he'd be my pick though.


----------



## Theognome

Yup, the oil rig guy is still on. He was in the top 3 two weeks ago.

Theognome


----------



## Honor

oh good. then I guess there is still hope.


----------



## he beholds

I like the oil rig guy, too. I forgot about him. 
And I agree with you Craig, I thought he was going to win it all. I loved his last song, when he did "Hey there Delilah." (Is that what it's called?)
He made it sound really cool and it was definitely marketable, I think. I didn't see the show where they had everyone at the mansion, do you know why they cut him?


----------



## Theogenes

Sorry, I'm not an "Idol Worshipper"


----------



## Craig

he beholds said:


> I like the oil rig guy, too. I forgot about him.
> And I agree with you Craig, I thought he was going to win it all. I loved his last song, when he did "Hey there Delilah." (Is that what it's called?)
> He made it sound really cool and it was definitely marketable, I think. I didn't see the show where they had everyone at the mansion, do you know why they cut him?



I saw him get cut, but I can't remember everything that the judges said, but I do remember at least one of them saying he was "forgetable". I completely disagree with that. 

I don't even like "Hey there Delilah", but I think he performed it very well. All in all, this season is shaping up to be very forgetable, in my opinion.


----------



## ReformedWretch

Worst season since Taylor won in my opinion

I like the red headed 16 year old girl best.


----------



## Theognome

SEACREST!!!!!! DON'T EVEN START TALKIN' ABOUT MIRACLES AND REDEMPTION!!!!!!!


Theognome


----------



## ReformedWretch

recording it tonight to watch later


----------



## Theognome

ReformedWretch said:


> recording it tonight to watch later



Skip past the intro- it's downright offensive- True idol worship there. I like a good talent show, but that comment riled me up!

Theognome


----------



## Theognome

Tatiana is gone!!! Yesssssssssssss!!!!!!

Theognome

-----Added 3/5/2009 at 09:07:07 EST-----

Top 13?!? 

Theognome


----------



## Craig

Anoop Dogg in the hizzie!


----------



## Theognome

Craig said:


> Anoop Dogg in the hizzie!



Heheheheh. Yup, Anoop's in the loop!

Theognome


----------



## historyb

I like Scott MacIntyre


----------



## Theognome

Okay...

We've heard the top 13... who's going bye-bye?

I think Anoop is definately gone, with Megan (rockin' robin girl) most likely also going- although Alexis and Jasmine are in trouble.

Personally, I think Adam and Lil will be in the final based on what I've seen so far. Thoughts on that?

I did like the performances of Scott and Mike (the blind guy and the oil rigger). Both of them surprised me with their vocals.

Theognome


----------



## Michael Doyle

I think Danny Gokey and Adam in the finals. Go Danny, my Milwaukee champion!!!


----------



## MLCOPE2

I definitely agree about Adam making it to the finale, but I really didn't find Scott's performance entertaining. I did, however, really like Mike's vocals tonight.

My verdict: Anoop and Megan have sung their last on American Idol.


----------



## Craig

I think Anoop is leaving...I think the rough-neck, Jessica, and Rockin' Robin girl could be in trouble.

I'm now kind of rooting for Matt G...he sings pretty well, and he's from Kalamazoo.


----------



## Honor

there's a girl with my name???? I didn't know that, Now I need to watch


----------



## fredtgreco

No way Adam makes it to the finals. AI has never been primarily about singing. His internet pictures just cost him a coast to the finals on the wings of 12-14 year old girls texting his vote 30 times every show. And no way the average high school/college guys vote for him.

If you think it is all about talent - ask Sanjaya.


----------



## Michael Doyle

Am I missing something here. Would anyone argue that Danny Gokey was anything less than sensational. He is a Christian and a homeboy. Whats not to love?


----------



## Theognome

Michael Doyle said:


> Am I missing something here. Would anyone argue that Danny Gokey was anything less than sensational. He is a Christian and a homeboy. Whats not to love?



Oh, there's lots to love- but unfortunately, he has not demonstrated incredible vocal ability, not does he work the stage particularly well. I think he'll make the top 5, but I just don't see him in the final. Don't forget the 'working the stage' portion of this thing- it's what won it for Taylor Hicks.

PS- can an admin make the spell-checker not tell me that Theognome is misspelled? 

Theognome


----------



## Jessica

Michael Doyle said:


> Am I missing something here. Would anyone argue that Danny Gokey was anything less than sensational. He is a Christian and a homeboy. Whats not to love?



I like Danny Gokey and really hope he wins. He has a soulful voice.


----------



## he beholds

Vote for the Worst is telling people to vote for Megan Joy Corkrey. I'm pretty sure they kept Sanjaya alive, so she may be back.

I missed it last night b/c of Bible study (you heathens) so I don't have an opinion.


----------



## Craig

he beholds said:


> I missed it last night b/c of Bible study (you heathens) so I don't have an opinion.



Get your priorities straight!


----------



## Rich Koster

Simon, Simon, you knowest not what you say.


----------



## Theognome

Rich Koster said:


> Simon, Simon, you knowest not what you say.



I wonder if Paula or Randy do, either.

Theognome


----------



## Theognome

*What?!?!?!?!?*

I can understand Jasmine going, but Jorge? over Anoop of all people? What is wrong with this planet?!!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?

Theognome


----------



## Craig

Theognome said:


> I can understand Jasmine going, but Jorge? over Anoop of all people? What is wrong with this planet?!!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?
> 
> Theognome



Jorge's departure gives me hope for America...I'm convinced he was an undercover operative from the principalities of darkness.


----------



## he beholds

I missed last night's too, even though this time I was home. 
Is it bad that I lose interest after they are done making fun of all of the terrible people auditioning? 
Last year, though, we actually voted! We ♥'d Jason Castro. Are any of these contestants folksy like he was?


----------



## Knoxienne

he beholds said:


> Is it bad that I lose interest after they are done making fun of all of the terrible people auditioning?



Of course it's bad!  But you're not alone!


----------



## Michael Doyle

Well, well , well...

I think Danny was a superstar tonight as was the last fella Matt. Things turned badly I think for Adam as he chose a horrible arrangement.

Go Gokey, my homeboy


----------



## raekwon

Funny... I thought that Adam's take on "Ring of Fire" was fantastic. He could have an easy radio hit with that. Reminded me of David Cook's cover of "Billie Jean" from last year.


----------



## Craig

There were points that Lambert's version of Ring of Fire was interesting...but he is a genuinely creepy fellow.

I'm sorry, but when he sang "It burns, burns, burns", I recollected difficult bouts with diarrhea in the past.

So far, I'm liking Matt G. from Kalamazoo...I don't think he'll win, but I'm liking his performances.


----------



## fredtgreco

Craig said:


> There were points that Lambert's version of Ring of Fire was interesting...but he is a genuinely creepy fellow.
> 
> I'm sorry, but when he sang "It burns, burns, burns", I recollected difficult bouts with diarrhea in the past.
> 
> So far, I'm liking Matt G. from Kalamazoo...I don't think he'll win, but I'm liking his performances.



I'm going to have to go with Craig here. Adam reminded me of a woman doing a male impersonation. Ugh.


----------



## Michael Doyle

raekwon said:


> Funny... I thought that Adam's take on "Ring of Fire" was fantastic. He could have an easy radio hit with that. Reminded me of David Cook's cover of "Billie Jean" from last year.



I will give you this, he was the most unique. But oh my is he creepy


----------



## Theognome

Top 11 replay and critique

Okay, cute St. Pattie’s intro… now let’s get on with it.

It’s country week, and our contestants will be attempting to demonstrate their prowess through some of the greatest hits of the Grand Ole Opry. Let’s see how they handle it…

*Michael Sarver*- _‘Ain’t goin’ down ‘til the sun comes up’_

Yes, he picked a tongue twister. Fortunately, he’s likeable and has a quality voice. Unfortunately, his diction wasn’t where it should be for such a complicated song, nor did the song really showcase him as an vocalist. However, his charisma and comfort with the musical topic is still enough to get him through the competition at this stage.

Theoscore- 7.5

*Allison Iraheta* _‘Blame it on the Heart’_

Um… yeah, country is not her genre. She can sing, yes, but this was like watching a bull in a china shop. I’m an unforgiving sort when it come to this show, and so just because someone is 16 doesn’t grant special favors in my book. Her performance was sleazy and stunk. However, stinking sleaze is very popular, so we’ll be seeing more of her.

Theoscore- 7.0

*Chris Allen* _’To Make it Through My Love’_

Here’s a guy who does have a very good singing voice, and knows how to use it. Excellent control, great connection with the audience and good use of dynamics. The problem is that he’s a ‘singer for the ladies’, and while that will get him somewhere, it won’t get him into the finals. He will need to up his game to appeal to a wider audience if he wants a chance to win this thing.

Theoscore- 8.0

*Lil Rounds* _’Independence Day’_

I was surprised at how poorly she performed this. There is an obvious cultural connection between R&B and country (particularly honky tonk) and I would think an artist like Lil would have capitalized on this. Instead, she picked a song that somewhat showcased what she could do, but focused highly on what went over her head- country music is about baring the soul, and she held hers back. Bad girl! Thankfully, she has a solid fan base, and is not in any real danger of leaving this round.

Theoscore- 6.5

*Adam Lambert* _’Ring of Fire’_

What… happened… to… my… television… … I was dumbfounded in the same manner I would be if I had just witnessed a triple axe murder. Even Toni was moved, saying that this boy looked like a cross between John boy from the Waltons and Dracula. His musical style invokes this just as equally. Though his vocals were typically outstanding to the point of being in a class of their own, this was truly a love/hate performance- and I hated every moment of it. But his willingness to make the song his own and his mastery of skill and form is still undeniable.

Theoscore- 9.0

*Scott MacIntyre* _’Wild Angels’_ 

Hmmmmm… My ‘love affair’ with Scott is beginning to diminish. He’s a good vocalist, but not great. He’s a great pianist, undoubtedly. But I’ve seen blind performers before, and the successful ones wear sunglasses when they perform, and for good reason- people connect with the eyes. Scott looses that connection because he doesn’t compensate by covering the eyes and emoting with his body like Ray Charles or Stevie Wonder. Rather, he bobs back and forth with a glassy look on his face that is quite distracting. If he doesn’t find a way to overcome his lack of stage presence, he won’t last too many more rounds.

Theoscore- 7.0

*Alexis Grace* _’Jolene’_

She wanted to show the soft side, but what she showed was the pathetic side. A lackluster performance that demonstrated little flexibility as an artist and no real connection with the song. It just fell flat; a poor imitation of Dolly and more akin to a little girl pretending to be a grown up than the mature song it is supposed to be. Combined with a mediocre vocal, this is gonna put her in trouble come tomorrow.

Theoscore- 6.0

*Danny Gokey* _'Jesus Take the Wheel’_

When I first heard he was gonna sing this I thought, ‘Oh, no!’ But I have to admit, he pulled it off. By making small changes to the lyrics so that it was a man telling a woman’s story, he was able to build into the song far more heart and character that I ever expected. Combined with his singing ability, this was one of the best of the night.

Theoscore- 9.0

*Anoop Desai* _’You Are Always On My Mind’_

One of the marks of a good performance is when you don’t think about the original when someone is singing, and Anoop pulled that off tonight. Smooth, heartfelt and bold, this was nothing less than an outstanding performance considering the song he chose. I still don’t know if he can ‘powerhouse’ like Adam or Danny, but he did very well with this one.

Theoscore- 8.5

*Megan Joy* _’I go Walking After Midnight’_

Please keep walking. Less than mediocre vocals (which has been the norm so far), and has a vacuum for a stage presence. Flu or not, why is this girl still there? Is it the arm tats? It sure isn’t her singing ability. She reminds me of Amanda Obermeyer, except not as good a singer- and Amanda was terrible. Please be gone tomorrow and be out of my misery.

Theoscore- 4.5

*Matt Giraud* _’So Small’_

Wow. This man worked the whole stage while sitting at the piano (take notes, Scott!), had awesome, soulful vocals that made you believe what he was singing… by far the best of the night! This guy may be the dark horse that upsets the favorites.

Theoscore- 9.5


So there you have it. I expect Megan to be gone, although the whole flu thing might get her some sympathy votes that will keep her in and force Alexis out. Either way, we lose a lady tomorrow. This is a guys show this season.


Theognome


----------



## Theognome

Craig said:


> There were points that Lambert's version of Ring of Fire was interesting...but he is a genuinely creepy fellow.
> 
> I'm sorry, but when he sang "It burns, burns, burns", I recollected difficult bouts with diarrhea in the past.
> 
> So far, I'm liking Matt G. from Kalamazoo...I don't think he'll win, but I'm liking his performances.



I'm having to deal with some diarrhea right now, and I didn't need that reminder.

Theognome


----------



## Jessica

Go Danny Gokey!!  He did great. I'm still rooting for him.

I read the following link posted on drudgereport.com about American Idol's final four already being chosen:
'American Idol' chatter four-sees finalists

Not sure what to think of it or if it's even trustworthy. At least it says Danny is one of the four, though.


----------



## N. Eshelman

I like Adam a lot. He is a showman- but his Ring of Fire cost him TONS of votes, I am sure. I cannot imagine many grandmas, moms/dads, or even normal teens/college aged people voting for that. 

I hope he makes it through, but what a strange version of ROF?


----------



## govols

Theognome said:


> Craig said:
> 
> 
> 
> There were points that Lambert's version of Ring of Fire was interesting...but he is a genuinely creepy fellow.
> 
> I'm sorry, but when he sang "It burns, burns, burns", I recollected difficult bouts with diarrhea in the past.
> 
> So far, I'm liking Matt G. from Kalamazoo...I don't think he'll win, but I'm liking his performances.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having to deal with some diarrhea right now, and I didn't need that reminder.
> 
> Theognome
Click to expand...


WTMI - just remember to take the spurs off.


----------



## ReformedWretch

I didn't watch it yet (Tivo) but I have liked Megan so far but overall think Allison will win.


----------



## tdowns

*Leave Megan alone...*

Poor girl looks like her arm caught fire, and is scar damaged, and hopefully is a reminder to all girls NOT to get tattoos.

But I think she's alright.

I agree with Randy, that although, on this show, it looked weird, with a band on-stage in the right setting, it was just an edgy Rock twist on the song. 

Right now, my money is on the 16 year old Red Headed girl. 

"My wife said, we don't even remember whose on the show, why are we watching it?"

I said, "That's the point, I need a brain dead hour once a week, and this is it."

I must admit, two brain dead hours are a bit much, I'll be glad when it's down to 1. But with Tivo, I get it down pretty close.


----------



## ReformedWretch

Oh I too hate the tattoo


----------



## ColdSilverMoon

My favorite is Allison - I love her voice and her (apparent) genuineness.

Flamboyant though he may be, I actually like Adam. He is unique and though his take on Ring of Fire was utterly bizarre, I kind of liked it; his vocals were the best of the night. And he seems like a nice guy - doesn't take himself too seriously.

That said, I think Danny will likely win, which is fine with me. This Top 10 (after tonight) is the most competitive in a long time...


----------



## ReformedWretch

-Adam, just fyi is a flamboyant (flaming) homosexual and I though that Ring of Fire was one of the most horrid things I've ever heard.

-I like Allison a lot but she should have done Tanya Tucker as she pretty much sounds like her!

-Megan sounded good in my opinion but her dress was way too sensual even though not revealing. I'd buy a CD of hers in a minute.

-No one should try and cover Carrie Underwood. in my opinion Carrie is one of the best singers I've ever heard and anyone else trying to do her songs sounds bad to me.


----------



## Craig

I really, really didn't think Gokey performed well last night...to top it off, the song is just plain sappy.

Matt G was the best...followed by Chris Allen, then Anoop...I mostly agreed with Bill...except on Danny Gokey...his performance was pretty lame.

I really hope Scott goes tonight. I'm convinced he's just a charity case at this point. He plays the piano well, but his vocals are just alright, and as a judge noted, this is supposed to be a singing competition.


----------



## ReformedWretch

Scott is getting by almost completely on sympathy and it annoys me.


----------



## Kim G

ReformedWretch said:


> Scott is getting by almost completely on sympathy and it annoys me.



I disagree. I always enjoy Scott's performances. I don't like "performers" with their contorted facial expressions, huge voices, mega riffs, etc. Scott's voice is soothing and his piano playing is beautiful. He doesn't have as strong a voice as many of the other contestants, but I actually like that. I can imagine going to one of his concerts and thoroughly enjoying a classy evening of heartfelt music. If I went to a concert with most of the others, I'd be stabbing my ears out halfway through because I couldn't take any more loud notes or screeching vocals.


----------



## ReformedWretch

It's cool if you like him, don't get me wrong, but if you listen to the judges you can tell their tone with him, and their words, are completely toned down and easy going even if they didn't like his performance. 

I also believe there were better singers cut by the judges in Hollywood.


----------



## Theognome

As I posted last night, Alexis was in trouble... I'll admit that in her last performance, she put more into the song- and had she done that last night, she may not be going home. I was surprised to see Michael in the bottom three, and just as surprised to see Megan not in it. Does she have Sanjaya syndrome?

Theognome


----------



## raekwon

Theognome said:


> As I posted last night, Alexis was in trouble... I'll admit that in her last performance, she put more into the song- and had she done that last night, she may not be going home. I was surprised to see Michael in the bottom three, and just as surprised to see Megan not in it. Does she have Sanjaya syndrome?
> 
> Theognome



I think that the blind guy is this year's Sanjaya.


----------



## Theognome

Maybe Sanjaya's been breeding this season...


Theognome


----------



## tdowns

*Well....*

Who is going tonight?

Tough call I think...

Blind guy finally blew it...enough for full criticism.

I blew it by seeing gross pics of Adam online, which is a shame, because his performance was killer last night.

I still like Tattoo girl.

Oil Rig is a great personality, but...blew it.

Loved the first performance of the night.

Still loving 16 year old.

I don't get Snoop dog india at all....good voice, but....

If I had to pick, I'd say Oil Rigger has to go.

As you can tell, I'm real good with the names.


----------



## Theognome

Mike (oil rig guy) blew it, but I think Megan (tattoo girl) blew it far worse. I think Megan and Mike will be in the bottom 3, and possibly Scott- he just sounded strange on that song. Adam gave probably the best performance of the season so far.

Theognome


----------



## Michael Doyle

Adam, far and away seperated himself from the pack last night. I hate to say it because I am not a fan.

Danny was average last night when he needed to be sensational.


----------



## tdowns

*I agree...*

Megan blew it worse, but, I think, she's a little more interesting, as far as, what "can" she do in future shows....Oil Rig, is what he is, great singer, but, I don't see him bringing anything new, time to head off and start his country career....we need at least a few girls on there....I think Blondie from last week should of stayed.

Piano man, can do great on right night, right song.

I think showdown with Adam and 16 year old, and if Adam comes out in public, repenting of his ways, I'll support him, otherwise, I'm going with the 16 year old.


----------



## Theognome

It's too bad Mike went. I did like him, and hope he has a successful career in Country music from here.

I still can't understand why Megan is still in this, unless it's pure Sanjaya syndrome. But thankfully, Scott was bottom three tonight, so there is some hope for reality...

...Except for Matt's appearance there. That made no sense at all. What is wrong with people (besides the obvious)?!?

Theognome


----------



## ColdSilverMoon

Was it just me or was Wednesday night's result show really bizarre? Between Megan "cawing" with her strange facial expressions and Lady GaGa's performance I was a little bewildered. Here are my Top 8 right now...

1. Adam Lambert - most original performer, vocals always strong

2. Allison Iraheta - most underpraised by the judges

3. Kris Allen - dark horse comes on stronger every week

4. Danny Gokey - his style is getting a little stale and boring, but still strong vocally

5. Matt Giraud - keeps stumbling, but has loads of potential

6. Lil Rounds - most overpraised by the judges

7. Anoop Desai - needs to have a "breakout" evening or he'll be gone soon

8. Scott McIntyre - seems like a nice guy, but he has the weakest voice


----------



## Grace Alone

ColdSilverMoon said:


> Was it just me or was Wednesday night's result show really bizarre? Between Megan "cawing" with her strange facial expressions and Lady GaGa's performance I was a little bewildered. Here are my Top 8 right now...
> 
> 1. Adam Lambert - most original performer, vocals always strong
> 
> 2. Allison Iraheta - most underpraised by the judges
> 
> 3. Kris Allen - dark horse comes on stronger every week
> 
> 4. Danny Gokey - his style is getting a little stale and boring, but still strong vocally
> 
> 5. Matt Giraud - keeps stumbling, but has loads of potential
> 
> 6. Lil Rounds - most overpraised by the judges
> 
> 7. Anoop Desai - needs to have a "breakout" evening or he'll be gone soon
> 
> 8. Scott McIntyre - seems like a nice guy, but he has the weakest voice



I agree with most of your comments. Your top 4 are my top 4.


----------



## Theognome

Other than swapping spots between Allison and Matt, I also agree.

Theogome


----------



## Webservant

Before I comment, I want to say I am one of the more musically open-minded people that I know. I was in a band for a few years (even did a CD). That being said, Lambert's "Ring of Fire" was the most self-indulgent, flagrantly queer thing I have ever seen. It was vandalism. Cash must have spun in his grave.


----------



## Theognome

Webservant said:


> Before I comment, I want to say I am one of the more musically open-minded people that I know. I was in a band for a few years (even did a CD). That being said, Lambert's "Ring of Fire" was the most self-indulgent, flagrantly queer thing I have ever seen. It was vandalism. Cash must have spun in his grave.



I do agree, but at the same time you must admit that, for someone selling himself to a self-indulgent, flagrantly queer (or queer supporting) audience, he gave them exactly what they wanted.

Don't forget- Who did the people listen to- Jeremiah, or Hananiah?

Theognome


----------



## ColdSilverMoon

Webservant said:


> Before I comment, I want to say I am one of the more musically open-minded people that I know. I was in a band for a few years (even did a CD). That being said, Lambert's "Ring of Fire" was the most self-indulgent, flagrantly queer thing I have ever seen. It was vandalism. Cash must have spun in his grave.



I'm usually pretty homophobic, but I didn't really find that song to be particularly gay. It was definitely dramatic and a very different take on the original, but at the time I wasn't thinking, Wow, this version of the song is really gay. Maybe I just don't have good sensitivity to that sort of thing. Even so, Adam has an amazing voice and always brings something new and interesting with his interpretation the song.


----------



## Webservant

Theognome said:


> Webservant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Before I comment, I want to say I am one of the more musically open-minded people that I know. I was in a band for a few years (even did a CD). That being said, Lambert's "Ring of Fire" was the most self-indulgent, flagrantly queer thing I have ever seen. It was vandalism. Cash must have spun in his grave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do agree, but at the same time you must admit that, for someone selling himself to a self-indulgent, flagrantly queer (or queer supporting) audience, he gave them exactly what they wanted.
> 
> Don't forget- Who did the people listen to- Jeremiah, or Hananiah?
> 
> Theognome
Click to expand...

I agree - and that's why he's gonna win. It doesn't matter if it's good - it matters if it sells.

-----Added 4/3/2009 at 10:41:55 EST-----



ColdSilverMoon said:


> Webservant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Before I comment, I want to say I am one of the more musically open-minded people that I know. I was in a band for a few years (even did a CD). That being said, Lambert's "Ring of Fire" was the most self-indulgent, flagrantly queer thing I have ever seen. It was vandalism. Cash must have spun in his grave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm usually pretty homophobic, but I didn't really find that song to be particularly gay. It was definitely dramatic and a very different take on the original, but at the time I wasn't thinking, Wow, this version of the song is really gay. Maybe I just don't have good sensitivity to that sort of thing. Even so, Adam has an amazing voice and always brings something new and interesting with his interpretation the song.
Click to expand...

Well, it had nothing to do with homophobia since I am not homophobic. Even Randy Travis had a puzzled look - and it was because what Lambert did wa not music. It was performance art at best.


----------



## ColdSilverMoon

Webservant said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Webservant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Before I comment, I want to say I am one of the more musically open-minded people that I know. I was in a band for a few years (even did a CD). That being said, Lambert's "Ring of Fire" was the most self-indulgent, flagrantly queer thing I have ever seen. It was vandalism. Cash must have spun in his grave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do agree, but at the same time you must admit that, for someone selling himself to a self-indulgent, flagrantly queer (or queer supporting) audience, he gave them exactly what they wanted.
> 
> Don't forget- Who did the people listen to- Jeremiah, or Hananiah?
> 
> Theognome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree - and that's why he's gonna win. It doesn't matter if it's good - it matters if it sells.
> 
> -----Added 4/3/2009 at 10:41:55 EST-----
> 
> 
> 
> ColdSilverMoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Webservant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Before I comment, I want to say I am one of the more musically open-minded people that I know. I was in a band for a few years (even did a CD). That being said, Lambert's "Ring of Fire" was the most self-indulgent, flagrantly queer thing I have ever seen. It was vandalism. Cash must have spun in his grave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm usually pretty homophobic, but I didn't really find that song to be particularly gay. It was definitely dramatic and a very different take on the original, but at the time I wasn't thinking, Wow, this version of the song is really gay. Maybe I just don't have good sensitivity to that sort of thing. Even so, Adam has an amazing voice and always brings something new and interesting with his interpretation the song.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, it had nothing to do with homophobia since I am not homophobic. Even Randy Travis had a puzzled look - and it was because what Lambert did wa not music. It was performance art at best.
Click to expand...


You're probably right - and since you have a music background I take your word for it. I guess my point is that it didn't strike me as particularly gay. I can certainly understand why some people didn't like it though...


----------



## Grace Alone

I certainly didn't like his version of "Ring of Fire", but the fact is, the contestants are repeatedly told to "make the songs their own". I didn't have any thought about him being gay until I read this thread today. I thought of him as some kind of grunge rocker.


----------



## Kim G

Grace Alone said:


> I didn't have any thought about him being gay until I read this thread today. I thought of him as some kind of grunge rocker.



He's gay. There are absolutely  pictures of him on the internet. His "musical theater" background is in gay theater (some of his stuff is on YouTube). He's definitely not ashamed of his lifestyle.


----------



## Grace Alone

Kim G said:


> Grace Alone said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't have any thought about him being gay until I read this thread today. I thought of him as some kind of grunge rocker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's gay. There are absolutely  pictures of him on the internet. His "musical theater" background is in gay theater (some of his stuff is on YouTube). He's definitely not ashamed of his lifestyle.
Click to expand...


Thanks, Kim. At least I know not to search for pictures of him on the internet.

As sad as it makes me to hear it, I certainly didn't think he was a believer, so it still puts him in the same category as all unbelievers. His sin is no more offensive to God than mine and needs the same grace and forgiveness.


----------



## he beholds

*What Danny Gokey SHOULD have sang*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nAB4vOkL6cE&feature=related]YouTube - Bruce Springsteen - The River[/ame]

Come on, he could have done any song from 1980, and he chose some weird version of _Stand By Me_????


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle

he beholds said:


> YouTube - Bruce Springsteen - The River
> 
> Come on, he could have done any song from 1980, and he chose some weird version of _Stand By Me_????


----------



## Whitefield

Springsteen? ... spare me

-----Added 4/7/2009 at 08:45:30 EST-----

There must be some kind of mental or talent block when one tries to sing a song from the year of one's birth.


----------



## Grace Alone

If we can disregard lifestyle choices, I still have to say that Adam is the best singer of that bunch.


----------



## ReformedWretch

I suspected Adam was gay from his audition, and in my opinion I think he sings that way. He's talented but he honestly sounds like a drag queen singing (a man singing as a woman). I hate it.


----------



## OPC'n




----------



## Theognome

Adam has a counter tenor voice, so I can't fault him for that. I thought last night the one who really bombed was Lil Rounds, with Chris a close second. Unfortunately, I suspect that Matt will be the one leaving.

Theognome


----------



## he beholds

I was so mad at Gokey that I think he was the worst! 
Adam was great, but his song wasn't some radical rendition--it is the Gary Jules' version rather than Tears For Fears. I'm pretty sure Simon had never heard that version since he was ecstatic, for Simon, over Adam's version.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4N3N1MlvVc4"]Gary Jules Mad World[/ame]


----------



## Whitefield

My bottom 3 ... Scott, Lil, and Chris ... and Scott will be saying goodbye.


----------



## Grace Alone

Kris didn't choose a great song, which was too bad. I think Scott will go tonight, though.

Jessi, great find on the Adam song! All I can say is, it was the perfect choice for his voice. And I am not going to criticize that voice, because God gave it to him.


----------



## Theognome

Whitefield said:


> My bottom 3 ... Scott, Lil, and Chris ... and Scott will be saying goodbye.



So... you're a prophet?

Theognome


----------



## Whitefield

Theognome said:


> Whitefield said:
> 
> 
> 
> My bottom 3 ... Scott, Lil, and Chris ... and Scott will be saying goodbye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So... you're a prophet?
> 
> Theognome
Click to expand...


nah .. I just threw a lot into my lap.


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle

Whitefield said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whitefield said:
> 
> 
> 
> My bottom 3 ... Scott, Lil, and Chris ... and Scott will be saying goodbye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So... you're a prophet?
> 
> Theognome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nah .. I just threw a lot into my lap.
Click to expand...






-----Added 4/8/2009 at 11:54:53 EST-----

Scott is the most boring singer I have ever heard!


----------



## Whitefield

Beth Ellen Nagle said:


> Scott is the most boring singer I have ever heard!



He always sounded flat to me.


----------



## ColdSilverMoon

Scott was the right person to go home last night. Unless she really brings something we haven't seen yet, Lil is gone next week. This competition is Adam's to lose at this point...


----------



## Theognome

ColdSilverMoon said:


> Scott was the right person to go home last night. Unless she really brings something we haven't seen yet, Lil is gone next week. This competition is Adam's to lose at this point...



Agreed. As I mentioned earlier, his stage presence was a negative number. But as a singer/songwriter he would do well- provided he performs in a small setting. He just doesn't fill a stage.

Theognome


----------



## he beholds

Grace Alone said:


> Kris didn't choose a great song, which was too bad. I think Scott will go tonight, though.
> 
> Jessi, great find on the Adam song! All I can say is, it was the perfect choice for his voice. And I am not going to criticize that voice, because God gave it to him.



We love Gary Jules' song, so we were pumped to hear someone do it! We were just kind of indignant that Adam seemed to get the credit for it. He sang it very well, no doubt, but it wasn't a stroke of genius.


----------



## Michael Doyle

ReformedWretch said:


> I suspected Adam was gay from his audition, and in my opinion I think he sings that way. He's talented but he *honestly sounds like a drag queen singing (a man singing as a woman). I hate it.*



Adam, would it be possible for you to please stop being so reserved and give us what you really think.


----------



## ReformedWretch

lol, sorry that's just what I hear when I hear the guy sing. I've said he's talented it just his style is clearly NOT for me.


----------



## Craig

he beholds said:


> We love Gary Jules' song, so we were pumped to hear someone do it! We were just kind of indignant that Adam seemed to get the credit for it. He sang it very well, no doubt, but it wasn't a stroke of genius.



I completely agree...Tears for Fears didn't seem to write music that fit the lyrics, and Jules made it great...something you don't say to often about covers. I first heard that version in Donnie Darko.

I thought Adam performed it decently, but those bits he "made his own" didn't seem to fit the song.

My favorite from that night, though I wasn't a fan of the song...Matt G.


----------



## Grace Alone

he beholds said:


> Grace Alone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kris didn't choose a great song, which was too bad. I think Scott will go tonight, though.
> 
> Jessi, great find on the Adam song! All I can say is, it was the perfect choice for his voice. And I am not going to criticize that voice, because God gave it to him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We love Gary Jules' song, so we were pumped to hear someone do it! We were just kind of indignant that Adam seemed to get the credit for it. He sang it very well, no doubt, but it wasn't a stroke of genius.
Click to expand...


I totally understand. I had never heard the Gary Jules version, so hearing Adam sing it first made me like his performance of it better. I suspect that is how the judges felt.


----------



## Skyler

This thread hasn't been locked yet? Surprising.


----------



## Richard King

ReformedWretch said:


> lol, sorry that's just what I hear when I hear the guy sing. I've said he's talented it just his style is clearly NOT for me.




I am with you brother.


----------



## Theognome

Skyler said:


> This thread hasn't been locked yet? Surprising.



Well, there's still two more months of the show until it's done. I suppose there's still a few mods willing to show us mercy.

Theognome


----------



## ReformedWretch

There's always been discussion about this show on the PB, for as long as I can recall any way.


----------



## Theognome

This is a tough one.

Who is going tomorrow? I see two strong contestants vying for last place this week- Matt and Lil. Matt's performance was simply too ordinary, while Lil was extremely pitchy and all over the place. As good as she did in Hollywood to get attention, I'm seeing her as a 'one hit wonder' and that, as an artist, she has no identity. Matt is consistent, but is just not the vocalist that the other guys are. Between the two, I'd rather see Lil go- I don't see any point in prolonging her (or our) torture.

Theognome


----------



## ReformedWretch

they'll use the save for Lil


----------



## Theognome

ReformedWretch said:


> they'll use the save for Lil



I dunno. If for some reason Anoop ended up in the bottom spot, I don't think they'd hesitate to use it. But for five weeks straight the judges have told Lil (and rightly so) that she's just not cutting the mustard. And her little diatribe after Simon spoke didn't help her chances of a save. 

If Matt is on bottom, it would be miraculous if they used it for him.

Theognome


----------



## NaphtaliPress

No one's complained, don't see no heresy, the moderators haven't been maligned (i.e. no one's poked the bears), it's not interminable, it's in the right forum (i.e. the _inane_ ... er, I mean, the _entertainment and humor_ forum): No harm no foul.
Carry on.





Skyler said:


> This thread hasn't been locked yet? Surprising.





ReformedWretch said:


> There's always been discussion about this show on the PB, for as long as I can recall any way.


----------



## Whitefield

Theognome said:


> This is a tough one.
> 
> Who is going tomorrow? I see two strong contestants vying for last place this week- Matt and Lil. Matt's performance was simply too ordinary, while Lil was extremely pitchy and all over the place. As good as she did in Hollywood to get attention, I'm seeing her as a 'one hit wonder' and that, as an artist, she has no identity. Matt is consistent, but is just not the vocalist that the other guys are. Between the two, I'd rather see Lil go- I don't see any point in prolonging her (or our) torture.
> 
> Theognome


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion

I am getting more and more annoyed that Idol runs over its allotted time slot, thereby hosing up my recording of _Fringe _that follows. Thank goodness for Hulu - Watch your favorites. Anytime. For free. so I can at least catch the last ten minutes of Fringe. I am just sayin'.


----------



## ReformedWretch

That annoys me too! I had to set my Tivo to record 15 minutes over time for Fringe.


----------



## Theognome

So they saved Matt. Miracles do happen- but now two have to face the 'music' for Disco night. Matt will likely do well with disco. The ones who will probably struggle with it are Lil (she struggles with everything), Allison and Anoop. We'll see how it goes.

Theognome


----------



## govols

I did agree with Simon that Matt won't win the competition but I am glad the other 3 saved him. Personally thought that Lil should have gone home. It probably will be Lil and Anoop in the bottom 2 again next week also. Wouldn't mind both of them going home. I do like Anoop b/c he seems to be a nice guy and all but ...


----------



## Whitefield

small prediction: Adam will sing (scream) Stayin' Alive dressed in a white leisure suit.


----------



## Theognome

Whitefield said:


> small prediction: Adam will sing (scream) Stayin' Alive dressed in a white leisure suit.



That almost caused me to use one of those laughing smilies.

Theognome


----------



## govols

And Anoop will wear some gym jacket for the first time - no wait he wears that every week.

Better yet - Anoop will use a weed whacker and trim those grisly eye brows. He could smuggle 2 - 3 illegal immigrants across the border in those things.


----------



## Knoxienne

govols said:


> And Anoop will wear some gym jacket for the first time - no wait he wears that every week.
> 
> Better yet - Anoop will use a weed whacker and trim those grisly eye brows. He could smuggle 2 - 3 illegal immigrants across the border in those things.





Anoop's parents are adorable. I saw them on one episode and said to Bill, "They look like a couple who own an Indian restaurant". And Bill said, "No! A hotel"!


----------



## Theognome

First, the obvious- Bye bye, Lil!

Now the less obvious. for me, the ones in the most danger tomorrow are Anoop and Allison. Yeah, Matt wasn't great, but Allison is just flat getting boring. Yes, she can rock- but unlike D Cook, she only knows one type of rock- the gritty angry chick kind. She's a better singer than 'Skunk Lady' from last season (Amanda Obermeyer) but none the less she's geting very predictable which is death on Idol. Anoop did not make a good showing tonight (Simon was spot on), and he's been near the bottom pretty consistently lately. This will likely puch him under the top, as it were.

So, I predict Lil and Anoop to go tomorrow.

Theognome


----------



## govols

I think it will be Lil and Anoop or Matt


----------



## Whitefield

govols said:


> I think it will be Lil and Anoop or Matt


----------



## govols

govols said:


> I think it will be Lil and Anoop or Matt



So, do I get extra points???


----------



## Grace Alone

Well, we'll welcome Anoop back to NC (he does seem like a really nice guy), but I would have rather seen Matt leave tonight. It was a surprise that Matt wasn't in the bottom 3 this time. I would have thought Allison would have had more votes than him. No surprise that Lil left.


----------



## Theognome

govols said:


> govols said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it will be Lil and Anoop or Matt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, do I get extra points???
Click to expand...


I get extra extra points for saying Matt wouldn't be in the bottom 3, and that Lil and Anoop would be going with Allison squeeking by. So there.

And didn't KC (from KC and the Sunshine Band) look like a PCA elder?

Theognome


----------



## Grace Alone

Theognome said:


> govols said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> govols said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it will be Lil and Anoop or Matt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, do I get extra points???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I get extra extra points for saying Matt wouldn't be in the bottom 3, and that Lil and Anoop would be going with Allison squeeking by. So there.
> 
> And didn't KC (from KC and the Sunshine Band) look like a PCA elder?
> Theognome
Click to expand...


Well, minus the earring...


----------



## ReformedWretch

I may be done with this show when/if Allison goes. I could care less about anyone else left on the show.


----------



## ColdSilverMoon

It looks like Adam, Kris, and Danny are locks for the Top 3. I would love to see Allison slip in to the Top 3, but I don't see her knocking off Danny or Kris. will be interesting to see who wins the Danny-Kris showdown for the chance to face Adam in the finals. I like Danny, but frankly Kris has been consistently better and more original so far. 

I still say this competition is Adam's to lose...


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Interesting. This is the first time I've peeked into this thread and some of the conversations are the same that Sonya and I had. I was just telling Sonya today that it will be Adam, Chris, and Danny in the top three with Allison as a potential (but not probable). 

That show on Tuesday was probably the most jam packed with jaw dropping performances. The talent this year is remarkable. Chris has kind of snuck up on me and reminds me of how I really became a huge fan of David Cook last season to see how he would arrange songs. I've honestly come to expect great singing and arrangements from Adam. Frankly, the initial charisma that Danny had is starting to wane for me because I find him a bit predictable but he's still an amazing vocalist.

Anyhow, I think it will be Adam and Chris in the top two with Adam as the eventual winner.


----------



## tdowns

*My thoughts...*

...exactly, Chris is growing on me...interesting battle between him and Adam.


----------



## Whitefield

I really like Danny but the only way he can win is if they have a Doobie Brothers/Michael McDonald night.


----------



## govols

Whitefield said:


> I really like Danny but the only way he can win is if they have a Doobie Brothers/Michael McDonald night.



He could sing Michael Bolton the way Michael Bolton sings.


----------



## he beholds

Kris is actually now my favorite, too. Just because he did this song from the movie _Once_.
_[video=youtube;IaSWo4cJUvg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IaSWo4cJUvg[/video]_


----------



## matthew11v25

*ADAM* hands down!!! His precision, range, dynamics, sound, and pitch are all excellent! I like everyone else but I feel like I have heard them all before.


----------



## Theognome

Bummer. The sound cut off during Matt Giraud's performance of My Funny Valentine. How wuz it?

Theognome


----------



## Whitefield

Theognome said:


> Bummer. The sound cut off during Matt Giraud's performance of My Funny Valentine. How wuz it?
> 
> Theognome



I think Matt is out tomorrow night. Adam only knows one style. Frank, Dean, and Sammy would have kicked Adam to the curb.


----------



## kalawine

Re4mdant said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martin Marsh said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this thread stayes empty, or else I fear for peoples salvation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heretic!
> 
> Theognome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have said that about a lot of our now beloved church fathers, I consider myself in good company
Click to expand...


Martin Marsh (and me) contra mundum!

-----Added 4/28/2009 at 09:55:20 EST-----



Re4mdant said:


> You people are all sad, sell the TV and save the money to buy books



As much as I love and respect that good ole Copperhead, Bill Cunningham, I have to say, "I'm going to Denmark! Where the men are men and the women watch American Idol!"  Make room Martin!


----------



## Theognome

kalawine said:


> As much as I love and respect that good ole Copperhead, Bill Cunningham, I have to say, "I'm going to Denmark! Where the men are men and the women watch American Idol!"  Make room Martin!



Imagine if you will a land where reforming is a form of concrete molding. A journey into a strange dimension where spelling is creative and jokes fly overhead like aircraft. You have just crossed into... the Martin Zone.

Theognome


----------



## kalawine

Theognome said:


> kalawine said:
> 
> 
> 
> As much as I love and respect that good ole Copperhead, Bill Cunningham, I have to say, "I'm going to Denmark! Where the men are men and the women watch American Idol!"  Make room Martin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine if you will a land where reforming is a form of concrete molding. A journey into a strange dimension where spelling is creative and jokes fly overhead like aircraft. You have just crossed into... the Martin Zone.
> 
> Theognome
Click to expand...


----------



## Theognome

Two things-

First, Someone finally uploaded Matt's performance on Youtube. It was okay, but not great. I think he or Allison will be going tomorow.

Second- WHAT DID YOU DO TO YOUR AVATAR KALAWINE?!?!?!?!?

Theognome


----------



## PresbyDane

Theognome said:


> kalawine said:
> 
> 
> 
> As much as I love and respect that good ole Copperhead, Bill Cunningham, I have to say, "I'm going to Denmark! Where the men are men and the women watch American Idol!"  Make room Martin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine if you will a land where reforming is a form of concrete molding. A journey into a strange dimension where spelling is creative and jokes fly overhead like aircraft. You have just crossed into... the Martin Zone.
> 
> Theognome
Click to expand...


I consider that an insult sir, pick your weapon or prepare to get whacked with an atomic wet nudle.
Why are you always picking on the danish guy


----------



## ColdSilverMoon

My ranking of last night's performances:

1. Adam - he's always weird and over-the-top, but his singing is superb.

2. Allison - I love that Gershwin song, and was surprised she pulled it off to near perfection.

3. Danny - this is the first time I've really enjoyed one of his performances in weeks.

4. Kris - I thought he sounded fine, but wasn't as strong as the other 3.

5. Matt - he wasn't bad, but he was the worst of the night. He should be going home tonight.

This is shaping up into an interesting competition - much closer than the previous 2-3 seasons. I wouldn't be surprised if Matt, Kris, or Allison go home tonight, though I'm hoping it's Matt. That will set up an interesting battle next week...


----------



## Craig

ColdSilverMoon said:


> My ranking of last night's performances:
> 
> 1. Adam - he's always weird and over-the-top, but his singing is superb.
> 
> 2. Allison - I love that Gershwin song, and was surprised she pulled it off to near perfection.
> 
> 3. Danny - this is the first time I've really enjoyed one of his performances in weeks.
> 
> 4. Kris - I thought he sounded fine, but wasn't as strong as the other 3.
> 
> 5. Matt - he wasn't bad, but he was the worst of the night. He should be going home tonight.
> 
> This is shaping up into an interesting competition - much closer than the previous 2-3 seasons. I wouldn't be surprised if Matt, Kris, or Allison go home tonight, though I'm hoping it's Matt. That will set up an interesting battle next week...



My ranking:
1. Adam
2. Kris
3. Allison
4. as much as I hate to say it: Danny
5. Matt...I wish Danny was in this spot...stinkin' modalist!


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Adam, Danny, and Kris have too much of a fan base to be knocked out by anything that Allison or Matt did last night. It will definitely be either Allison or Matt to go.

I don't know if Simon was trying to make the vote interesting by talking up Matt's performance but I didn't care for it too much. I also thought Allison sort of ruined the tenderness of the song she was singing by getting gritty toward the end and, with Simon's negative review, I think she's probably the one to go.

The only two performances that I thought were noteworthy last night were Danny's and Adam's. Danny's built to a great ending whereas Adam's beginning was amazing and, at the end, I was thinking "what was that?!" but his base is way too strong to be overthrown now. Even Simon, who normally would have called something like that "indulgent", applauded him for trying to be his person.

BTW, Adam's entrance was kind of cool but when he started "swaggering" it looked like a girl swagger more than a man swagger.


----------



## Craig

Semper Fidelis said:


> BTW, Adam's entrance was kind of cool but when he started "swaggering" it looked like a girl swagger more than a man swagger.


 

He always comes off as a woman in drag.


----------



## ColdSilverMoon

I was surprised Adam was 4th last night. I still think he is the front-runner - his die-hard fan base probably got complacent. I expect Danny and him survive to the final 3. It will be interesting to see if Allison can make it one more week and beat Kris. It's unlikely, but considering she beat Adam and Kris (and possibly Danny) this week, I suppose it's possible. This is the closest, most interesting season in a while...


----------



## he beholds

My ranking:
Kris 
Allison
a dead fish
Elmo
Milly Vanilly
Danny
another dead fish
Adam


----------



## ReformedWretch

I was soooo hoping Adam was going to go. I want Allison to win it all, she reminds me of Pink, whom I like but wish she wasn't so "crass" in many of her lyrics.

-----Added 4/30/2009 at 07:44:17 EST-----



he beholds said:


> My ranking:
> Kris
> Allison
> a dead fish
> Elmo
> Milly Vanilly
> Danny
> another dead fish
> Adam


----------



## Theognome

*Nothing Redeemable*

Adam- copycat.
Allison- copycat.
Chris- boring.
Danny- lousy.
Duets- don't bother next season.

For the first time, I can't say who should go. The whole night should go. That was pathetic all around.

Theognome


----------



## ColdSilverMoon

Theognome said:


> Adam- copycat.
> Allison- copycat.
> Chris- boring.
> Danny- lousy.
> Duets- don't bother next season.
> 
> For the first time, I can't say who should go. The whole night should go. That was pathetic all around.
> 
> Theognome



I usually agree with you about AI, Bill, but not tonight. I thought Adam was superb, Allison was very good, Kris was mediocre, and Danny was truly awful. The Danny-Kris duet was forced and forgettable, the Adam-Allison duet was electric and outstanding, in my opinion. 

Based on overall body of work with extra weight on tonight's performance, my ranking is:

1. Adam
2. Danny
3. Allison
4. Kris

Danny was the worst tonight but has been one of the best all year. Kris has been the second worst the past 2 weeks. So Kris should go, but I think it's a wide open competition at this point - no result will surprise me tomorrow.


----------



## Whitefield

ColdSilverMoon said:


> Based on overall body of work with extra weight on tonight's performance, my ranking is:
> 
> 1. Adam
> 2. Danny
> 3. Allison
> 4. Kris



I agree ... but based on tonight's performance I would switch 2 and 3; however I think Kris is gone tomorrow night.


----------



## Whitefield

Wow, Allison gone .. that was a shocker for me.


----------



## Theognome

Whitefield said:


> Wow, Allison gone .. that was a shocker for me.



I expected it. Two weeks ago, I mentioned that the next two to go were Matt and Allison, and this proved the case. Yes, she's a good rocker, but just not so fantastic that she can cross genre's. There's a correlation between her and Daughtry in that regard, and she left when she needed to.

Theognome


----------



## Whitefield

Theognome said:


> Whitefield said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, Allison gone .. that was a shocker for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I expected it. Two weeks ago, I mentioned that the next two to go were Matt and Allison, and this proved the case. Yes, she's a good rocker, but just not so fantastic that she can cross genre's. There's a correlation between her and Daughtry in that regard, and she left when she needed to.
> 
> Theognome
Click to expand...


If next week is George Beverly Shea week .. Adam is gone


----------



## Webservant

Simon Cowell at work again. They let the strongest of the 4 go home early because she doesn't need 1st place in Idol to sell records. This way they end up with more than one "winner" and they sell more albums. Just my opinion.


----------



## Theognome

Webservant said:


> Simon Cowell at work again. They let the strongest of the 4 go home early because she doesn't need 1st place in Idol to sell records. This way they end up with more than one "winner" and they sell more albums. Just my opinion.



If your assessment is generally correct, it would be Simon Fuller, and not Cowell, behind such a move.

Theognome


----------



## ReformedWretch

Whitefield said:


> Wow, Allison gone .. that was a shocker for me.



and with that I am done with the show for the season.


----------



## Craig

I don't think Allison deserved to go based on the performances Tues night...it should have been Danny.

BTW, I think Allison performed *better* last night than on Tues night...it is funny, but also makes sense...many that get voted off perform better on their way off the show.


----------



## Webservant

Theognome said:


> Webservant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Simon Cowell at work again. They let the strongest of the 4 go home early because she doesn't need 1st place in Idol to sell records. This way they end up with more than one "winner" and they sell more albums. Just my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If your assessment is generally correct, it would be Simon Fuller, and not Cowell, behind such a move.
> 
> Theognome
Click to expand...

True, that.


----------



## he beholds

I missed it last night, but here's what Youtube had to offer:

[video=youtube;NPv0vbEW8xw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NPv0vbEW8xw[/video]

[video=youtube;JgIC0v6XZV8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JgIC0v6XZV8&NR=1[/video]

[video=youtube;uEFBeY7QjEg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uEFBeY7QjEg[/video]

Kris's judges pick--Apologize

[video=youtube;4K-yDxSXYDc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4K-yDxSXYDc[/video]

[video=youtube;Na_RA4hzB2Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Na_RA4hzB2Q[/video]

Danny is going home.


----------



## Knoxienne

he beholds said:


> Danny is going home.



I agree. Kris really wowed people with She Works Hard For the Money on that other show and has been stepping up his game ever since. And last night with the acoustic risk - he's going to be second. 

Paula should have chosen Sign Your Name for Danny instead of that other D'arby song. That was his signature song. I remember it was on MTV all the time years and years ago.


----------



## Theognome

Strangly enough, I suspect the 'upset' is going to happen tonight- thus a Kris/Danny final.

Theognome


----------



## he beholds

Both of Danny's songs sounded so un-hip. 
I liked him in the beginning, though I still cannot believe that his best friend didn't make it. He could've beat Adam.

-----Added 5/13/2009 at 03:33:53 EST-----



Theognome said:


> Strangly enough, I suspect the 'upset' is going to happen tonight- thus a Kris/Danny final.
> 
> Theognome



Really?
That would be interesting...and Kris would definitely win!!


----------



## Craig

I *hope* Danny goes home...for whatever reason, it seems the judges are hard on Kris and soft of Danny Boy...I don't get it. 

I HATED Danny's first performance...the second one was pretty good considering I don't like that song at all.


----------



## ColdSilverMoon

I think Adam will be safe, though I wouldn't be shocked at an upset. I have a hunch Danny is heading home, but it's really hard to predict whether he or Kris will be leaving. I'd like to see Danny go - Kris beat him last night.


----------



## Grace Alone

Simon had to remind people to actually vote after Adam's performance, because the last time they raved about Adam, people didn't bother to vote and he ended up in the bottom 2. So he realized that and said that it is not over yet.

I don't know who'll leave. I think Danny and Kris both seem to be nice guys and both seem to have a lot of fans.


----------



## Craig

Danny...you may be done on American Idol...but your dream does live on...dream on, Danny...dream on.
[video=youtube;R6wiYAJjaGo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6wiYAJjaGo[/video]


----------



## he beholds

woo hoo!!!


----------



## he beholds

what's it gonna be?


----------



## Knoxienne

I'd like it to be Chris. He handled that new song better than Adam did, and it was believable. Adam is just too screamy and weird. Inspirational type songs don't work for him. Chris is a Boy Next Door Cutie Pie and as was said last night, he sounds like he's singing directly to "you".


----------



## raekwon

The new song might've been one of the worst things I've ever heard. I couldn't write a song that bad if I tried! GRACIOUS.


----------



## Knoxienne

raekwon said:


> The new song might've been one of the worst things I've ever heard. I couldn't write a song that bad if I tried! GRACIOUS.



That's what was said on the Mike and Juliette show this morning. The lady who said that said, "I could write that well chatting with my girlfriends at happy hour!"- or something like that.

I've heard worse songs, though.


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle

Adam has amazing skill but is it a voice you would want to have a full CD of? No way...there is just something unreal about it and not earthy enough. It is a bit fabricated for me-more fit for theater. Chris is more natural and soulish...


----------



## Theognome

I'm hoping for an 'upset'. Adam needs to go down...

Theognome


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle

Theognome said:


> I'm hoping for an 'upset'. Adam needs to go down...
> 
> Theognome



I think it is possible...


----------



## raekwon

They'll both have very successful careers. Kris is better for radio. Adam is better for theatre.


----------



## tdowns

*Chris!!!*

I think Chris has a great chance. Adam has run his course, his voice and style was so unique it grabbed people. And although I like his style of music (even more so if not for his personal life) It had lost some appeal as of last night.

Whereas, Chris was still enjoyable to watch, good performer and def. did a better job on the lamest original idol song to date.


----------



## BJClark

I haven't been watching the show, however, I was listening to someone talk about it recently and they seem to think it will come down to a "morality" vote on who wins..


----------



## raekwon

BJClark said:


> I haven't been watching the show, however, I was listening to someone talk about it recently and they seem to think it will come down to a "morality" vote on who wins..



That would be really unfortunate, in my opinion.


----------



## Knoxienne

All I know is, I'll buy Chris's CD, but not Adam's. Adam is too overrated and Chris's style is more to my liking.


----------



## Craig

Adam is more talented...but, like others noted, I can't picture myself buying an album of his. I doubt he could write an original song anyway, though he could interpret other songs in new ways. I thought his performance of "Mad World" was better last night than before...his second performance was decent, and he did as good as one could with such a sappy song as the third...a song which he thought was "beautiful"...which leads me to question his ability to produce a decent album.

Stick to the theatre, Adam.

Kris is good...I thought his first performance was excellent. The second one was decent...the third was atrocious (in content and execution).

One factor in Kris's favor is likeability. What makes me like him more is that it seems he is a Christian...also a worship leader at his church (it is seeker sensitive, however). He carried himself like a Christian, in my opinion, and let his abilities shine more than appealing to how he's a down home boy who married at a very young age...the fact he's not touting these things says to me that he's genuine. He takes criticism and takes praise well, too.

I wouldn't mind it if Kris won...in fact, I hope he does.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

I think Kris is going to win it simply because he appeals to a much broader audience. It is a bit reminiscent of when Carrie Underwood went against Bo Bice. Bo had some consistently incredible performances but Carrie just had that quality that people liked whereas Bo's appeal was more narrow.

I also think that most people that liked Danny week after week are more likely to have voted for Kris.

The thing I like about Kris is his musical style but I also found him to be a person I looked forward to seeing interpret the song according to his style. I think Cowell was way off yesterday because I normally don't like that song "What's Going On". I was thinking "What a horrible song to choose for Kris..." but then I loved what he did with it acoustically.


----------



## he beholds

I agree with everyone who said that Adam is too theatrical. I pretty much only like acoustic guitar/bongo style music, so Kris is a natural pick for me. I agree with Rich about What's Going On, and I think that he made it listenable and hip. I thought Adam's second song about Change was SOOOOOOOOOOOOO LAME. I said to my husband, who thought the same seconds earlier, "Simon Fuller is sabotaging Adam." Then Kara and Randy say best of season???? I really thought that song was way too old-sounding to reach Idol audiences.


----------



## ReformedWretch

The final song every single year is corny as can be as was this one. I think Kris stands a chance because Danny and Allison fans will go over to him rather than Adam


----------



## Ravens

American Idol is one of my favorite guilty pleasures. I have friends that would lather me in looks of disdain were I to ever make that known, but it is what it is. It's a very relaxing, relatively clean two hours of entertainment per week. And at this point in life (after what? Seven or eight seasons? I've lost count), Paula, Simon, Randy, the jingles, the lighting, etc., even begin to take on an aura of familiarity and borderline nostalgia. Anyhow.

The last song was very chincy. It just seemed like something you'd see in a satirical self improvement seminar. It was only whispers away from the Biggest Loser theme song, and truth be told I like that better.

I thought they did Kris a huge disservice by making them both sing that last song. Granted Randy said that he thought it fit Kris's voice better, but I would have to disagree. I'm a musical fool, and know nothing about terminology, so work with me: It just seemed like the song only had one verse, and then escalated and climbed higher and higher with repetitive bridges or choruses or refrains or whatever. It's the perfect "vehicle" for Adam to let out his inner banshee and just soar. Kris struggles in the higher ranges, which Kara and others noted. 

So to make both contestants sing a song that really favors Adam is a bit sketchy to me. ::assume tin foil hat::

When the season first started I was really impressed with Adam. He really caught my attention in Hollywood week when they sang the group song, "Some Kind of Wonderful" (or something like that) that has the line, "My baby, sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee-e's out of sight." When he banshee'd that line it was really memorable. It was a couple more weeks before I found out about "the pictures", and by that time I was impressed enough with his voice that my disapproval of his personal life didn't really nullify my enjoyment of his performances.

That being said, I was also impressed with Kris. They gave that kid barely any press at all in auditions and Hollywood week shows. So when he did "Man in the Mirror" he was virtually unknown. And he nailed it. A tiny, skinny everyman singing a Michael Jackson tune, and he somehow made it into the next round, without being pimped by the producers. And he's done the same thing week after week: Be a gamer, and win.

That being said, I'm rooting for Kris. I don't know precisely why, but Adam has just really worn thin on me. At first it bothered me when Kara would critique his "drama", but now it's all I see when I look at him. Sexuality aside (and that's certainly part of it), he's just... corny. His performances all strike me as posturing. Slow walks, goofy looks. I almost feel like his persona can be summed up by that Right Said Fred song "I'm Too Sexy". Also, in his voice, lip snarls, and eyes, at times he tries to come across as wild and bad and strong. I guess I'm just "over" weak, skinny males in life thinking their bad, when most average men, much less strong men, could beat them to a whimpering pulp. It bothers me that there's a sporadic, implicit theme that comes out about him "changing things" and being "bold". To me the implicit suggestion is that it takes courage to do what he does, what with his "lifestyle" and all. 

That's laughable. America celebrates all kinds of weird perversions. He's not breaking any "ceiling" that hasn't already been broken before, much to the detriment of this country. When he sings about the "change" that's going to come, it makes me sad, if anything. This country needs men who build things, work hard, and love their families, not face-painted waifs who paint their nails black, kiss guys, and scream for millions of dollars. 

Just in terms of his music: I think my musical impression of Adam started to wane a month or so ago. It was something Paula said. She compared him to Steven Tyler and Mick Jagger. The more they lauded him as "ready to make a record" and to be a "superstar", the more I thought of him, not in the context of American Idol, but in the context of famous rock musicians. And though I enjoy his banshee wail, I don't think that he can hold a candle to the upper registers of either Steven Tyler or Axl Rose. Not even _close_.

Kris doesn't have near the upper register that Adam has (obviously), but I do think he's a better singer. Like I said, I don't know musical terms, but his voice seems to have more "body" to it. I don't mean that it has deeper tones or anything, just that there's more of it there. Adam, whether he's singing Mad World or Led Zeppelin, seems to have a razor sharp, one note, clear voice. Kris sounds like a human singing. I think they could probably both be successful, what with the platform that Idol provides. 

If Kris took his career in a Jason Mraz type direction, though, I could see him making a lot of money.

Just hope and pray that he keeps his heart and eyes focused on his wife through all of this, and through what's to come.

Also, as a side note, I found the two "producer picked" songs to be annoying. Both of them just smacked of 60's-social-change-blah-blah-blah. Really gets under my skin.


----------



## Theognome

YYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I actually voted for Kris last night! Wooot!

Theognome


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle

What an upset but I am not surprised!


----------



## historyb

I and my wife voted for Kris! Yay!!


----------



## he beholds

we voted, too!! i'm pumped!


----------



## Theognome

*Coveture Voting*

Here's what could be envisioned...

Toni and I reviewed the past performances of both contestants throughout their AI tenure. We both took notes. After each performance review, we discussed at length the pros and cons of each candidate. Once this process was completed, She gave me her overview of each, and then waited patiently for me to weigh her words and make the household decision. before I could make such a weighty decision, we spent an hour in prayer first, seeking the Lord's guidance for our vote and hearts. Finally, as she waited patiently, I called the vote line and cast the vote. Once cast, we again prayed that the Lord would bless the vote and save our land from the wickedness that pervades it.

Here's what really happened...

The show was over. Toni went to bed. I called in my one vote, and then posted a new thread about something completely unrelated. She found out that I voted after the show tonight- for which she agreed with the decision and then went to bed.

Thus is federal coveture marriage.

Theognome


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle

Theognome said:


> Here's what could be envisioned...
> 
> Toni and I reviewed the past performances of both contestants throughout their AI tenure. We both took notes. After each performance review, we discussed at length the pros and cons of each candidate. Once this process was completed, She gave me her overview of each, and then waited patiently for me to weigh her words and make the household decision. before I could make such a weighty decision, we spent an hour in prayer first, seeking the Lord's guidance for our vote and hearts. Finally, as she waited patiently, I called the vote line and cast the vote. Once cast, we again prayed that the Lord would bless the vote and save our land from the wickedness that pervades it.
> 
> Here's what really happened...
> 
> The show was over. Toni went to bed. I called in my one vote, and then posted a new thread about something completely unrelated. She found out that I voted after the show tonight- for which she agreed with the decision and then went to bed.
> 
> Thus is federal coveture marriage.
> 
> Theognome


----------



## Michael Doyle

Yee Haaaaaa, I do believe the vote was more anti Adam than pro Kris. I believe that definitely sealed it.


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle

I noticed Adam sang about me tonight.  After I heard it I looked at my husband and said, "Oh no, I bet Kiss is coming on". I about died.


----------



## he beholds

Michael Doyle said:


> Yee Haaaaaa, I do believe the vote was more anti Adam than pro Kris. I believe that definitely sealed it.



Sorry, but this annoys me and I can see it on all the headlines tomorrow. 
Most of America is fine with gay people. 
I voted for the acoustic, folksy guy--I didn't vote against the broadway/meatloaf guy.


----------



## raekwon

"Congratulations, Kris! Now, sing this horrible song!"





he beholds said:


> Michael Doyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yee Haaaaaa, I do believe the vote was more anti Adam than pro Kris. I believe that definitely sealed it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but this annoys me and I can see it on all the headlines tomorrow.
> Most of America is fine with gay people.
> I voted for the acoustic, folksy guy--I didn't vote against the broadway/meatloaf guy.
Click to expand...



Yeah, I don't see much of a difference between voting for Adam because he's gay and against him for that same reason. Both are silly, in my view.


----------



## historyb

I'll be silly I voted against Adam for that reason and he was screechy too.



> Most of America is fine with gay people.



it may not brother most Americans but it brothers this one and is an affront to God.


----------



## he beholds

historyb said:


> I'll be silly I voted against Adam for that reason and he was screechy too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is fine with gay people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it may not brother most Americans but it brothers this one and is an affront to God.
Click to expand...


Yeah I know that. But I hope Kris won because people enjoyed his singing, not because he is straight. I'm sure Kris hopes the same, too.


----------



## Michael Doyle

he beholds said:


> Michael Doyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yee Haaaaaa, I do believe the vote was more anti Adam than pro Kris. I believe that definitely sealed it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but this annoys me and I can see it on all the headlines tomorrow.
> Most of America is fine with gay people.
> I voted for the acoustic, folksy guy--I didn't vote against the broadway/meatloaf guy.
Click to expand...


It is annoying but I am merely making an observation.

I do believe in a year of unbelievable talent, one of the lesser talented prevailed. If anything, Gokey had perhaps the most remarkable voice and Adam was far and away the most talented. Kris, well, just down home I guess.

I do like him though and he is worthy of the title. In my humble opinion


----------



## AndyS

JDWiseman said:


> American Idol is one of my favorite guilty pleasures. I have friends that would lather me in looks of disdain were I to ever make that known, but it is what it is. It's a very relaxing, relatively clean two hours of entertainment per week. And at this point in life (after what? Seven or eight seasons? I've lost count), Paula, Simon, Randy, the jingles, the lighting, etc., even begin to take on an aura of familiarity and borderline nostalgia. Anyhow.
> 
> The last song was very chincy. It just seemed like something you'd see in a satirical self improvement seminar. It was only whispers away from the Biggest Loser theme song, and truth be told I like that better.
> 
> I thought they did Kris a huge disservice by making them both sing that last song. Granted Randy said that he thought it fit Kris's voice better, but I would have to disagree. I'm a musical fool, and know nothing about terminology, so work with me: It just seemed like the song only had one verse, and then escalated and climbed higher and higher with repetitive bridges or choruses or refrains or whatever. It's the perfect "vehicle" for Adam to let out his inner banshee and just soar. Kris struggles in the higher ranges, which Kara and others noted.
> 
> So to make both contestants sing a song that really favors Adam is a bit sketchy to me. ::assume tin foil hat::
> 
> When the season first started I was really impressed with Adam. He really caught my attention in Hollywood week when they sang the group song, "Some Kind of Wonderful" (or something like that) that has the line, "My baby, sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee-e's out of sight." When he banshee'd that line it was really memorable. It was a couple more weeks before I found out about "the pictures", and by that time I was impressed enough with his voice that my disapproval of his personal life didn't really nullify my enjoyment of his performances.
> 
> That being said, I was also impressed with Kris. They gave that kid barely any press at all in auditions and Hollywood week shows. So when he did "Man in the Mirror" he was virtually unknown. And he nailed it. A tiny, skinny everyman singing a Michael Jackson tune, and he somehow made it into the next round, without being pimped by the producers. And he's done the same thing week after week: Be a gamer, and win.
> 
> That being said, I'm rooting for Kris. I don't know precisely why, but Adam has just really worn thin on me. At first it bothered me when Kara would critique his "drama", but now it's all I see when I look at him. Sexuality aside (and that's certainly part of it), he's just... corny. His performances all strike me as posturing. Slow walks, goofy looks. I almost feel like his persona can be summed up by that Right Said Fred song "I'm Too Sexy". Also, in his voice, lip snarls, and eyes, at times he tries to come across as wild and bad and strong. I guess I'm just "over" weak, skinny males in life thinking their bad, when most average men, much less strong men, could beat them to a whimpering pulp. It bothers me that there's a sporadic, implicit theme that comes out about him "changing things" and being "bold". To me the implicit suggestion is that it takes courage to do what he does, what with his "lifestyle" and all.
> 
> That's laughable. America celebrates all kinds of weird perversions. He's not breaking any "ceiling" that hasn't already been broken before, much to the detriment of this country. When he sings about the "change" that's going to come, it makes me sad, if anything. This country needs men who build things, work hard, and love their families, not face-painted waifs who paint their nails black, kiss guys, and scream for millions of dollars.
> 
> Just in terms of his music: I think my musical impression of Adam started to wane a month or so ago. It was something Paula said. She compared him to Steven Tyler and Mick Jagger. The more they lauded him as "ready to make a record" and to be a "superstar", the more I thought of him, not in the context of American Idol, but in the context of famous rock musicians. And though I enjoy his banshee wail, I don't think that he can hold a candle to the upper registers of either Steven Tyler or Axl Rose. Not even _close_.
> 
> Kris doesn't have near the upper register that Adam has (obviously), but I do think he's a better singer. Like I said, I don't know musical terms, but his voice seems to have more "body" to it. I don't mean that it has deeper tones or anything, just that there's more of it there. Adam, whether he's singing Mad World or Led Zeppelin, seems to have a razor sharp, one note, clear voice. Kris sounds like a human singing. I think they could probably both be successful, what with the platform that Idol provides.
> 
> If Kris took his career in a Jason Mraz type direction, though, I could see him making a lot of money.
> 
> Just hope and pray that he keeps his heart and eyes focused on his wife through all of this, and through what's to come.
> 
> Also, as a side note, I found the two "producer picked" songs to be annoying. Both of them just smacked of 60's-social-change-blah-blah-blah. Really gets under my skin.



I thought Adam was easily the most talented singer on AI.

But they kinda lost me when Kara referred to him as a "rock god." My objection is not theological - I just can't see him as a rocker. (Too theatrical.)

I didn't care enough to vote, but I would have voted for Adam.


----------

